
Ask HN: What are you reading? - classicsnoot
Here it is! The long awaited 8th edition of the Hacker News Book Club! Do not even think about posting. I will smother a kitten for every book mentioned.<p>Previous Editions:<p>7th: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9830779<p>6th: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9636361<p>5: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9543693<p>4: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9443897<p>3: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9394397<p>2: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9342886<p>1: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8918181
======
greenyoda
The was a post like this just 10 days ago that got significant discussion (78
comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10175465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10175465)

~~~
classicsnoot
>tfw i have never gotten numbers like that in 7 iterations

:]

------
11thEarlOfMar
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10175465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10175465)

~~~
11thEarlOfMar
Shit. Scooped. In 42 seconds...

